# Scabs? At corner of mouth



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I noticed today that Kenzie seems to have what looks like little scabs at the corner of her mouth. The fur around her mouth has been quite dark recently so I never noticed it before. When I saw it I cut back all the fur from around her lips and some of the bits were just loose in her fur so I could cut them off, but other bits seem stuck to the corner of her mouth.

I think maybe it's because her fur around her mouth has been a bit long so food bits and moisture have made bacteria grow? It's only one side of her mouth that's mainly affected, but the other side looks like it might be just starting to go the same way.

I've cut back all the fur and will start drying her mouth every time it gets wet. Is there anything I should do to it/put on it?

It doesn't really seem to bother her as I only noticed it by chance. It's quite tender when I touch it but then I guess it's a tender area of the body anyway. I'd like to see if it clears up by itself before going to the vet, or do you think I should go straight away?

ETA: I just had a thought - she sometimes eats out of a plastic bowl (and has done since December) - could this cause the problem?

This is what it looks like...



















What do you think?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that the remnants of food or is it actual scabs? I would gently rub in some E45 or similar and see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

912142 said:


> Is that the remnants of food or is it actual scabs? I would gently rub in some E45 or similar and see if that helps.


Thanks for the reply 

Some of it at least is actual scabs.

Is E45 just a normal moisturiser? I don't have any but could I use another moisturiser? Or Sudacrem? I don't want to put something toxic on it in case she licks it.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Sudocrem is fine to use, i'm sure E45 is too but have never used it on Tummel so can't be sure


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Could it be that Dermatitis they can get in the folds? Does it smell?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I just stuck my nose in her mouth and she looked at me like :skep:

No it doesn't smell


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sudacrem and E45 are both good creams - E45 is usually recommended by GPs for skin problems but either would be okay to use.

Sorry meant to say I would give it a good clean with hibiscrub or similar first and then apply the cream.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Some breeds suffer with an infection in the folds of skin in the lips. The first sign is normally a foul smell so if it does not smell you could be in luck. If it is that though it is a pig to get right and needs washing and drying regularly and something put on it. One of my standard poodles repeatedly got it and tbh in the end I more or less gave up because I just could not keep it clear. The smell was gross though. Yours looks more like food stuck to the skin and made it sore though rather than a bacterial infection because of moist folds of lip.
If it continues it might be worth a trip to the vet just to make sure it does not need antibiotics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Thought I should update this:

Kenzie's mouth is now almost completely back to normal. There is still a tiny bit of slightly 'scaley' skin, but all the scabs have cleared off. I really think it was because the hair around her mouth had gotten so long and her food and water had made it nice conditions for nasty-ness. 

I'll make sure I keep on top of the hair around her mouth in the future 

Thanks to everyone who replied to my thread


----------

